# Ritorna Grande Fratello



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Secondo il quotidiano Libero Endemol e Mediaset avrebbero deciso di riproporre in tv il reality show, che dopo il flop dell'ultima edizione sembrava vicino alla cancellazione definitiva. La nuova edizione comincerebbe nell'autunno 2013.

In effetti si stava fin troppo bene senza


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Non abbiamo una sezione "Spazzatura" purtroppo.


----------



## Graxx (7 Gennaio 2013)

wooow...da non perdere....mamma mia...avrò visto la prima versione...mezza puntata...


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo una sezione "Spazzatura" purtroppo.



Infatti mi è venuto il vomito a metterlo in "Arte, Cultura e Spettacolo", ma non sapevo dove


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Infatti mi è venuto il vomito a metterlo in "Arte, Cultura e Spettacolo", ma non sapevo dove




Forse era meglio in "Notizie dal mondo" ....


----------



## juventino (7 Gennaio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse era meglio in "Notizie dal mondo" ....



Allora se qualcuno può sposti


----------



## admin (7 Gennaio 2013)

Ma basta!


----------



## Miro (7 Gennaio 2013)

Se ne sentiva la mancanza in effetti.


----------



## Canonista (7 Gennaio 2013)

Trovo un insulto all'arte ed alla cultura aprire un topic del genere in questa sezione, così come i topic su Canale 5, Barbara L'Orso, Arisa e Simona Ventura detta "Bianca". Tutte notizie adatte ad un Cioè qualsiasi, ma che hanno poco a che fare con questa sezione.

In questa sezione ci sono discussioni sulla lettura, sulla fotografia, sul teatro, sui fumetti...bella roba insomma.
Apritemi un topic sull'arte della cucina alla griglia, ma basta con queste schifezze italiote, per favore!


----------



## Blu71 (7 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Trovo un insulto all'arte ed alla cultura aprire un topic del genere in questa sezione, così come i topic su Canale 5, Barbara L'Orso, Arisa e Simona Ventura detta "Bianca". Tutte notizie adatte ad un Cioè qualsiasi, ma che hanno poco a che fare con questa sezione.
> 
> In questa sezione ci sono discussioni sulla lettura, sulla fotografia, sul teatro, sui fumetti...bella roba insomma.
> Apritemi un topic sull'arte della cucina alla griglia, ma basta con queste schifezze italiote, per favore!




Il dramma, amico mio, è che questa Tv spazzatura è ritenuta cultura da più di qualcuno nel nostro Paese.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Gennaio 2013)

La sezione giusta è quella di Mistero, Ufo ecc...


----------

